# Masdar City Financial Crisis



## gura (Feb 27, 2010)

Hello,

I have been offered a job from a company in the UAE. This company is the builder and will be responsible for building villas in Masdar City. My whole understanding of why dubai is failing is due to there real estate crash. And I am going to be building Villas, this doesn't make sense to me.

My question/ concern is regarding the financial crisis and the affects, if there is any, of spilling over to Masdar City project. 

Can someone please provide me with some sort in information/ insight on the future of work, i.e. not able to pay workers, company bankruptcy, Masdar City road blocks.

Thanks


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Masdar is a project in Abu Dhabi *NOT* Dubai.

Abu Dhabi is in a financially much stronger position than Dubai with regard to construction. Also, with the media coverage and the hype of Masdar's "green" philosophy, there is no way that the work will not be carried out


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I agree with Ogri750, the project is going ahead full steam, i really wouldn't worry.


(Well it had better be cos I've just done a deal with them....)


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> I agree with Ogri750, the project is going ahead full steam, i really wouldn't worry.
> 
> 
> (Well it had better be cos I've just done a deal with them....)


What is Ogri750 is Dr.S.Al J.? ))) (if you've just done a deal with them, you know who is that))))


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Masdar City is a fully backed project with no problems...

Its a long term project and very complex so you should be here for quite a while!


----------



## jump (Oct 8, 2008)

rethink on masdar by big boss...not so rosy after all..

Top Masdar execs quit as bosses order ?rethink? on project - Real Estate - ArabianBusiness.com


----------



## sounds_of_arabia (Aug 3, 2009)

i have not heard about financial issues with Masdar city project, what i got from a friend of mine working as a consultant over there that they are re considering the scope of work, technologies don't support them to make a fully sustainable city as decided earlier instead they will make it a green city (no co2).


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

It's a very ambitious project and it was expected that not everything will go the way it was planned. I personally suggest to close this link. Anyone who has partnership agreement with Masdar knows that it's followed by a confidentiality agreement and any wrong word can cost millions as you never know who are people reading these threads, might me journalist? might be. I quit.


----------



## Amir2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

*Masdar City project*



gura said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been offered a job from a company in the UAE. This company is the builder and will be responsible for building villas in Masdar City. My whole understanding of why dubai is failing is due to there real estate crash. And I am going to be building Villas, this doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> ...


Masdar City is being directly financed by the Abu Dhabi government via its investment company Mudadala - and neither this highly capitalized company nor the AD emirate Government are connected to the liquidity problems experienced by some of the Dubai developers:

This project is one of the most exciting green technology and property projects in the world today - and provides a blueprint for how smart green cities will be built in the future - and if I was you I would seize the game changing career opportunity of learning the latest in green construction technologies :



> The entire city is built on a platform with infrastructure and public transport under the platform – which means no ugly wires - or city streets being dug up to repair or change pipes – all infrastructure hardware will be easily maintainable via full height access points under the city platform.
> 
> Utility services installed under the city platform include:
> 
> ...


 2daydubai/masdar-city


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

why are you resurrecting such an old thread? do you work for them?


----------



## Amir2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> why are you resurrecting such an old thread? do you work for them?


No I don't work for MC or have any financial association with it but I believe in the *one planet *ideal and am very strongly supportive of Masdar City - and sorry I did not realize that this thread was closed to further comment - or do we need your personal authorization to contribute any information on this subject?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

when very old threads get resurrected by people who only have one post, is often because they are doing advertising, self promotion, etc. which is not allowed as per the forum rules, so one time posters talking marvels about some topic on old threads are always very suspicious. very good you for believing on the *one planet* ideal, whatever that means. And no, you do not need my permission, so comment away...


----------



## Amir2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

*Masdar City*



dizzyizzy said:


> when very old threads get resurrected by people who only have one post, is often because they are doing advertising, self promotion, etc. which is not allowed as per the forum rules, so one time posters talking marvels about some topic on old threads are always very suspicious. very good you for believing on the *one planet* ideal, whatever that means. And no, you do not need my permission, so comment away...


One Planet living embraces 10 principles of sustainability including zero carbon and zero waste - so that we can live within the resources of the one planet we have to live on.
If everyone in the world shared the consumption patterns of the average USA or UAE resident we would need at least 5 planets to survive - hence the vital importance of Masdar City - both to the UAE and the world.

Masdar City is a designated 'one planet' city - to learn more about the 10 one planet living principles do a google search for 'one planet living'


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Thank you Amir, very informative.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> One Planet living embraces 10 principles of sustainability including zero carbon and zero waste - so that we can live within the resources of the one planet we have to live on.
> If everyone in the world shared the consumption patterns of the average USA or UAE resident we would need at least 5 planets to survive - hence the vital importance of Masdar City - both to the UAE and the world.
> 
> Masdar City is a designated 'one planet' city - to learn more about the 10 one planet living principles do a google search for 'one planet living'




we are talking about the green carbon free city paid for completely by oil money right?!?!?! that masdar city!!


----------



## Amir2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

*Masdar City*



jander13 said:


> we are talking about the green carbon free city paid for completely by oil money right?!?!?! that masdar city!!


Would you prefer the oil money to go into non zero carbon projects?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I have read alot about this city and wish it luck. There have been a number of road blocks but that is to be excepted. They just have to keep plugging away at it. 

For a country as young as this, with so many new buildings, one would expect that alot more eco friendlyness would have went into the building. It just didnt happen overall. I have an emirati friend who is quite involved in alot of eco building initiatives but is quite frustrated with the actual implementation of them. It is yes yes yes and then once the project is going, its cut costs and do it the cheaper way. This coming from an emirati. Very interesting fellow to talk to.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Would you prefer the oil money to go into non zero carbon projects?


99% of it does no? and that 1% is spent to justify it all! it is just marketing.


----------



## Amir2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

*Masdar City financial crisis*



jander13 said:


> we are talking about the green carbon free city paid for completely by oil money right?!?!?! that masdar city!!


And its arguably illogical for any member of a UAE expatriates website to knock oil money - without oil money we wouldn't be UAE employees or expats!

And why object to the same oil money that finances our jobs - also being used to finance zero carbon and zero waste green tech projects?

To get back to the original theme of the thread - may I suggest that anyone doubting the* financial viability* of this project - should check out the AD Government company website of the Masdar City developer: Mubadala - English

To learn more about *'one planet'* living - and how it applies to *Masdar City* - go to the official website: One Planet Living

And to learn about the *design, architecture, and green tech objectives * of the Masdar City project check out:Welcome to Masdar City and
2daydubai - Masdar City


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Oil money may fund much of Abu Dhabi, but that is not the case with Dubai and never has been.
-


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> And its arguably illogical for any member of a UAE expatriates website to knock oil money - without oil money we wouldn't be UAE employees or expats!
> 
> And why object to the same oil money that finances our jobs - also being used to finance zero carbon and zero waste green tech projects?
> 
> ...


oh dear.. i don't recall knocking it or objecting to anything, since you were eagerly sharing information about masdar city i added my bit to aid your marketing campaign.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Oil money may fund much of Abu Dhabi, but that is not the case with Dubai and never has been.


exactly, Dubai never had any oil but most people came to realization of that after the financial crash.


----------



## Amir2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

*Masdar City*



jander13 said:


> 99% of it does no? and that 1% is spent to justify it all! it is just marketing.


You need to consider the big picture - if Masdar City works - and its not some 'pie in the sky' scheme - its also supported by MIT which is the most prestigious technology University in the world - it will provide a *'greenprint'* for the rest of the world - because if you can successfully adopt zero carbon and zero waste [and the other 8 *one plane*t sustainability principles] in the desert - you can do it almost anywhere in the world.

This is not an AD Govt "marketing" gesture - it is a serious scientific project - check out the MIT review of Masdar city - *“MIT Technology Review's look at Masdar City” *: Technology Review: The Authority on the Future of Technology

And the* Inhabit architectural review* of Masdar City:
Foster + Partners’ Carbon Neutral Masdar City Rises in the Desert Masdar by Foster + Partners ? Inhabitat - Green Design Will Save the World


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> You need to consider the big picture - if Masdar City works - and its not some 'pie in the sky' scheme - its also supported by MIT which is the most prestigious technology University in the world - it will provide a 'greenprint' for the rest of the world - because if you can successfully adopt zero carbon and zero waste [and the other 8 one planet sustainability principles] in the desert - you can do it almost anywhere in the world.
> 
> This is not an AD Govt "marketing" gesture - it is a serious scientific project - check out the MIT review of Masdar city - “MIT Technology Review's look at Masdar City” : Technology Review: The Authority on the Future of Technology
> 
> ...


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh I YIELD

afk while i am moving to masdar city


----------



## Amir2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

*Masdar City financial crisis*



jander13 said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh I YIELD
> 
> afk while i am moving to masdar city


Thats great to hear - you will find it worthwhile just for the better quality air alone!

BTW the *MIT Masdar City Review* link *A Zero-Emissions City in the Desert* should be:
A Zero-Emissions City in the Desert - Technology Review

And on the subject of the original thread MIT's energy editor also addresses the Dubai contagion issue in an article entitled - *Why Dubai's Troubles Won't Hurt Masdar*Why Dubai's Troubles Won't Hurt Masdar - Technology Review


----------



## brian9714 (Jul 5, 2010)

Amir2010 said:


> One Planet living embraces 10 principles of sustainability including zero carbon and zero waste - so that we can live within the resources of the one planet we have to live on.
> If everyone in the world shared the consumption patterns of the average USA or UAE resident we would need at least 5 planets to survive - hence the vital importance of Masdar City - both to the UAE and the world.
> 
> Masdar City is a designated 'one planet' city - to learn more about the 10 one planet living principles do a google search for 'one planet living'


I was under the impression that UAE and USA are in the top 10 energy consuming (wasting) countries per capita.

List of countries by electricity consumption - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

List of countries by energy consumption per capita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

